# Last dumb question, (maybe).



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Is the soldering the splices to extend two speaker wires prudent?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a problem.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

There are no dumb questions:help:: If you don't ask then you will never know the answers....:T


----------



## xyrium (Jul 28, 2008)

Some argue that gas tight joints are better (and certainly simpler) than solder joints. I myself, prefer solder joints for strength. However, for simply extending some speaker wires in the room, I'd say that some butt connectors may suit you just as well. Just slide some heat shrink over the wire before crimping the butt connector, then heat the heatshrink over the connector for a polished look.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with soldering splices. However you make a splice, you want to be careful not to allow any shorting of the conductors. It is best to offset the splices on the two conductors so that they are not adjacent. When soldering make sure that there are smooth results with no sharp tips that can poke though insulators to the other conductor.

There are dumb questions, BTW, and I am sure this is true becuase I have asked a few myself. I don't think that this is one of them.


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 on the heat shrink tubing, after soldering. Thin tubing on the individual wires
and then wider tubing over the whole thing. I've found the ultimate shrinker :*BernzOmatic Flexible Utility Lighter*​This thing produces a small pointed blue flame like a blow torch. You have to
move quickly but it works great.

Paul P


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

More common than dumb questions are dumb mistakes. Remember to put the shrink wrap tubing on BEFORE soldering the joint. Not that I have ever forgotten to do that, but I have heard of the problem before.:whistling:


----------

